# Schrift hinter Gegenstand verschwinden lassen



## sfto CroX (14. Oktober 2006)

hi liebes team und liebe user =)

das ist mein erster post und ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr auch mir helfen könntet .
Es geht darum, und zwar wollte ich einen Titel einblenden lassen, der dann beispielsweise hinter einem Baum verschwindet. Oder ein Auto fährt einfach über den Text hinweg. Ich denke die meisten wissen worauf ich hinaus will. Die Leute die den Film 2 fast 2 furious Tokyo Drift gesehen haben, kennen evtl. noch genau diesen Effekt am Anfang des Films. Die Schriften sind einfach weg, wenn beispielsweise eine Person an ihr vorbei läuft. Meines erachtens ist dies mit Adobe Premiere Pro möglich, jedoch bedauere ich es sehr, mich noch nicht mit Masken und des weiter beschäftigt zu haben. Ich denke ich werde da nicht drum herum kommen. Man müsste eigentlich nur eine "Unsichtbare" Wand erschaffen, hinter welcher der Text verschwindet. Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?

mfg CroX


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2006)

Eine bewegte Maske in Premiere zu erstellen ist ziemlich müßig.

1. Entweder über einen "Track Matte Key" auf dem Textlayer
Da sucht man die Videospur aus, die den Lumakey beinhaltet.
--> Dieser muss erst erstellt werden <--
2. Oder man benutzt etwas wie die 8 Point Garbage Matte, wo 8 Punkte
animiert werden können. 

--> Es gibt keinen automatischen "Das ist der Vordergrund-Maske"-Effekt.

mfg chmee


----------



## sfto CroX (14. Oktober 2006)

Hey, ich bedanke mich für die schnelle antwort. Du hast detailiert erklärt wie es funktioniert. Ich werde mich gleich an die Arbeit machen und hoffen das alles klappt =). Wenn es noch andere Vorschläge gibt, mit welcher man dies realisieren könnte wäre ich dankbar.

Mfg CroX


----------

